# Moen Legend Series..



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Back in the day I used to install a lot of the 7300 and the 7310...excellent faucets. I thought Moen had stopped making them as I had not run across one in quite some time. I got tired of installing the newer version which is the chateau with the new style cartridge. This faucet is crap and I would not put one in my own house so I hated installing it in customers homes, but I felt for a standard kitchen faucet it was unfortunately the best option. This thing is not even brass underneath, its some kind of light metal with some goldish coating on it. Then I stumbled upon the legendary Moen legend series while surfing the web one day and knew right away it was time to get re acquainted. I went to grab a 7300 and a 7310 for truck stock but no one has them in stock..all they stock are the new style..this is really surprising to me..Why stock a junk faucet and have to order a quality faucet?
So the faucets come in, I felt like a kid on christmas morning again. I open the box and it did not disapoint...The 7300 is the same faucet it was back in the day...heavy brass, nice chrome finish, YOU EVEN NEED A BASIN WRENCH TO INSTALL IT! Wow, how many faucets these days actually require a basin wrench to install...I open the 7310, and again it did not disapoint. The ONLY thing that was changed on it was the port on the bottom of the faucet is now the quick connect type connector with a plastic quick connect spray hose. Other than that its the exact same faucet. I just installed the 7300 on Saturday and I loved it, the customer loved it and everyone is happy! Ive replaced cartridges in these faucets that were 30 years old.. How many faucets today will last that long..not many...:thumbup:


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

A kid a Xmas nice . It does help me sleep at night when I install a product I believe in .


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm just so sick of installing and working on junk. It's nice to install quality.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'm just so sick of installing and working on junk. It's nice to install quality.


That's why I really like Dornbracht.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Had to replace pos American Std ( less than 6 months old) with another pos Peerless lav faucet.. good thing the AS was installed by handyman and just about every drain joints was leaky and I charged full price.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That's why I really like Dornbracht.


Noooooooooo.........coughing, coughs..


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Them were nice, didn't know they still made em" used to burn up a lot of putty under there. How much for the good ones?


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

On the 7300/7310 I'd usually put some silicone lube on the retainer pivot nut that the faucet handle actuates against, it seemed to help with galling. A similar model Moen made that I liked and had in my previous house was the 7210 Legend; the handle operated more smoothly than a 7300 but retained all the other goodness of the 7300, with a somewhat better look IMHO. The handle mechanism was a bit more fragile, I had to repair my own once; but it didn't feel cheap or loose like so many models that followed.


----------

